# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  звонки с интернета

## andrey kraev

как можно звонить через интернет бесплатно на сотовый.может программа какая есть?

----------


## voipgsm

бесплатно нельзя но есть сайты которые предоставляют возможность звонить за дешего там где тебе было бы дорого по обычной схеме.

---------- Post added at 12:25 ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 ----------

Недавно набрел в интернете на один интересный сайт.Там предлогается некая работа которая заключается в том чтобы даже не знаю как обьяснить))... в общем мне платят за то чтобы люди из других стран звонили дешего своим друзьям из россии. Хотелось бы услышать мнение людей об этом. 1000 руб в день выходит очень легко.... Это оно и есть...:yes:

----------


## fatesaint

voipgsm, что за сайт?

----------


## voipgsm

> voipgsm, что за сайт?


 voipgsm.org

----------


## DeeJays

http://m1inum.com/
Благодаря серису Mobile One вы сможете звонить абсолютно бесплатно на любые городские и мобильные телефоны Российской Федерации *
* Ограничения для бесплатных звонков по России:

- не более 5 звонков на один и тот же номер в сутки

- не более 20 минут разговоров в сутки

----------

